# Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb



## Cleopatra (Apr 23, 2005)

http://www.viktor-rolf-parfums.com/_ww/_fr/nav.aspx?

Sounds gawjus 

I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2005)

I got a bottom when I was at SAKS in New York. I even got a box in which the designers THEMSELVES autographed it. YAY!

And as a special promotion, they gave me a ITTY BITTY BITTY little FLOWERBOMB atomizer. AH ITS SOOO CUTE. Its like the size of a thimble.


Its heavenly!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 23, 2005)

what are the main scents in this?


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i love the bottle. the smell is ok, but sometimes a little bit like rasberry


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 17, 2006)

it is DIVINE!!!!! my dh bought it for me a few months ago. for me it's right up there with my other all time favorite angel, by thierry mugler.. DIVINE! i got the le one in the gold bottle for christmas and it is just HEAVEN!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 17, 2006)

i soooo dont like this stuff


----------



## z_e_r_odollars (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought a bottle of this at the airport when I was in London this summer and it smells amazing. Although, the bottle isn't gold like the one they have here. BUT...it is a realllly heavy scent, def. a winter scent.


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok I just got to sniff this in the Nordstrom Glam Gear catalog and  I think I want it!

Ugh I hate getting stuck on such pricey perfumes!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 24, 2006)

I just bought it 2 days ago and Im lovin it lots! <3~


----------



## Shawna (Aug 28, 2006)

I finally got to smell this yesterday and I am in love with it.  I am trying to convince hubby that I need it for christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With a name like flowerbomb,  I was expecting a floral perfume, but it isn't really floral at all.  It is just pure heaven.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2006)

IMO, it is in the vein of Pink Sugar, just more subtle.  I love it.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 26, 2006)

My new evening perfume. When my sample runs out, I'm going to go splurge on it!!


----------



## Lil_D (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree it's one of my favorite smells.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 23, 2006)

My b/f's sister just got this yesterday and I was at her apartment and she had me smell it. I swear it is a pefefect hybrid of Pink Sugar and Escada's Magentism! Both of which she wears, kind of odd. I actually really like it


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 10, 2007)

i love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it IS kinda pricy though


----------



## liv (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone else think this smells like Lolita Lempicka?  I smelled it yesterday on a card and a spray on myself, and all I could think of is that it smells almost the same as LL on me, sweet and a little musky/incense-y.  

Love the bottle though.


----------



## Katja (Mar 19, 2007)

*Love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 9, 2007)

I am lusting after this SO. BAD. I have a spray sample and a super mini bottle of it, but I really want the Bomblicious lotion. I like perfumed lotions more. (Shrug)


----------



## Ernie (May 4, 2007)

I smelled this today and loved it, it is floral, definitely has a rose scent. I wear YSL Baby Doll which is a bit more citrusy, this is a softer scent.


----------



## MoesesSoulright (Jun 4, 2007)

I was in charge of this launch at Nordstroms in San Francisco
i was even in charge of Victor % Rolfs visit to SF(which ended in my leaving to Bloomingdales lol)

i lvoe it
it stays on the skin forever
and guys, we are simple creatures
so anything with a sweet/food scent we're gonna love


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 8, 2007)

*Viktor and Rolf: Flowerbomb*

Has anyone tried the flowerbomb from Viktor and Rolf?  Smells pretty nice if you like that floral scent mixed in with a little jasmine and cinnamon.  Smells very girly.


----------



## Holly (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Viktor and Rolf: Flowerbomb*

Theres an identical thread here: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ght=flowerbomb be sure to search next time before ya post


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Viktor and Rolf: Flowerbomb*

how do I delete this post?


----------



## frocher (Aug 8, 2007)

I usually don't like sweet scents but this one is yummy.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 12, 2007)

I absolutely adore this scent, it's the only woman's scent I ever bought, so much better than Antidote. I don't know why it exerts such a fascination over me, but it does and I wear.

At work, one of my male co-workers came to my desk and said "Someone here has a very sexy perfume." and I answered "Sorry, to burst your bubble, it's me." (remember, I'm a guy) and he doubted it, however, when I got closer to him, he turned and said "Yeah, it is you... kind of takes the mystique away." and shrugged and said "Sorry..."


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_I absolutely adore this scent, it's the only woman's scent I ever bought, so much better than Antidote. I don't know why it exerts such a fascination over me, but it does and I wear._

 
It's the reverse for me, Flowerbomb is nice but I plan to get Antidote even though I'm a girl


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 13, 2007)

i loooooooove it
bought it with my staff discount so it was £30 ($60) instead of £40 ($80) and got a goody bag with a lush fan and enough 'samples' to make up another bottle lol 
its way overpriced but lovely
loads of new perfumes ive smelled recently are really musky and yucky

edit- heh just realised i already posted here!


----------



## user79 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hm, I haven't seen this in Switzerland yet! I'll have to check it out, I am looking for a new perfume, my 2 bottles are nearly empty!

Top notes: Tea and bergamot. Middle notes: Sambac jasmine, orchid, freesia, rose. Base note: Patchouli


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2007)

Checked it out and got a sample. It's nice, but it's not for me, a bit too sweet.


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 3, 2007)

OMG I went to Sephora during the week and asked for a sample of Flowerbomb. The lady asked me if I wanted to try it and I said "well ok"... 
Believe me that was a try: she sprayed it on me 4 times one after the other (ok I must have whisked my arm away before!) and as soon as I got into my car I felt sick, all the way home... it put me right off trying it, definitely... eeeek :\


----------



## liv (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_OMG I went to Sephora during the week and asked for a sample of Flowerbomb. The lady asked me if I wanted to try it and I said "well ok"... 
Believe me that was a try: she sprayed it on me 4 times one after the other (ok I must have whisked my arm away before!) and as soon as I got into my car I felt sick, all the way home... it put me right off trying it, definitely... eeeek :\_

 
This scent has really grown on me, I have a sample and I still really like it.  The price is a bit irksome though.  Very expensive, I think I'd rather get Coco Mlle. instead. 

Yeah, that is WAY too much.  I think any perfume could smell like bugspray/toxic fumes when you spray that much on.  I'd give it another try, but don't let the salesperson attack you with it. =]


----------



## ellemarie (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't think I could drop almost $100 on a bottle of this, but it's a phenomenal scent.  I've compromised and bought one of those miniature bottles.  It's rare that I can tolerate even a hint of patchouli.

I bought Antidote for my boyfriend and he wears it all the time.  I get the best of both worlds!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 15, 2008)

This one did nothing for me.  The patchouli annoyed me, as it always does and it's very expensive for a commercial scent. 

However, it's a nicely done fragrance and not as sweet as many of the other new releases.


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2008)

I tried this again and it's def a nice scent. I actually like the Eau de Toilette better than the Eau de Parfum, it's a bit fresher, the perfume is sweeter. I just can't fathom why on earth it's sooo expensive! It's not _that _exclusive. I'm thinking the price will come down once this perfume has been on the market for a while...


----------



## liv (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I tried this again and it's def a nice scent. I actually like the Eau de Toilette better than the Eau de Parfum, it's a bit fresher, the perfume is sweeter. I just can't fathom why on earth it's sooo expensive! It's not that exclusive. I'm thinking the price will come down once this perfume has been on the market for a while..._

 
I've actually read on MUA that Flowerbomb has a sister scent in Bath and Body Works' Sensual Amber EDT.  I own that one, and is is very, *very* similar to Flowerbomb.  I would check it out, esp. if you love Flowerbomb's dry down.  

These are it's notes. 
Fragrance Top Notes: Bergamot, Wild Berries, Succulent Plum 
Fragrance Mid Notes: White Rose NP, Orange Flower NP, Lotus Petals, Iris NP 
Fragrance Base Notes: Amber, Creamy Sandalwood, Vanilla, Patchouli, Praline, Musk Captive


----------



## Patricia (Feb 28, 2008)

love it!


----------



## frocher (Feb 28, 2008)

.......


----------



## bittersweet (Mar 3, 2008)

This is the one and only Perfume! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE IT !


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Mar 3, 2008)

it is f****** amazing!!!!


----------



## User34 (May 14, 2009)

I bought it after smelling it just once and I looove it but everyone says its to much for everyday wear =(
More like a big event or sexy dinner/ date ...


----------



## vividdreamer (Jun 10, 2010)

I got a bottle a few years ago from my DH, and I LOVED it. It's an absolutely gorgeous scent, and I got compliments literally *every* time I wore it. Definitely in a league of it's own. 

I have to disagree that it's like BBW's Sensual Amber...they smell nothing at all alike to me. 

I'm hoping for another bottle this year for my birthday (the 19th)...I ran out of my old bottle about a year ago and have been bummed about it ever since. 

Of course, I'm not one who wears a lot of traditional perfumes--I much prefer BPAL.


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 5, 2011)

vividdreamer said:


> Of course, I'm not one who wears a lot of traditional perfumes--I much prefer BPAL.


	I agree--this smells NOTHING like B&BW's Sensual Amber--i actually cannot stand this scent, while FLOWERBOMB is my favorite perfume (I am on my second bottle of the original)--I own several different bottles (eau de extreme, pink tutu bottle, pink glitter bottle with black bow, and La Vie en Rose edition)--

  	I love the grenade shaped bottle--actually I love anything Viktor & Rolf, fashion included..

  	Flowerbomb is definitely a warm, heavy, sweet scent, more suited for colder months


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 6, 2011)

I LOVE This perfume! It has definitely become one of my top 3 favourites in the past year.  At first I just picked up a roller ball version of it with a bunch of other ones while at Sephora. I fell instantly in love with this scent, being warm and floral and pink!  I've been using  a lot of other perfumes, more fruity or lighter scented, this summer, so I am looking forward to drenching myself in this one come the cooler months and already told hubby I want another bottle for my birthday or Christmas!


----------



## sylviar94 (Sep 30, 2014)

amazing fragrance 1000 flowers in it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!  stays on for a loooong time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 26, 2014)

I love this scent! its one of the few scents that actually last on my oily skin.. to me its not so flowery more...sweet... but I love it!


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully I get FlowerBomb for my birthday next month ️


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 30, 2015)

I really wanted to like this, but it smells peppery to me, if that makes any sense! There are elements in it that I really like, but I cant get past that one note, whatever it is


----------



## rida12 (Feb 28, 2015)

I am not interested in this stuff.


----------



## sweeTnChic (Mar 23, 2015)

Love this fragrance but I put it to the side when "lotus flowerbomb" came out.  I think it's time to bring it back.


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

I need to pick up this fragrance; had a whiff in sephora, been hooked since.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

I cannot stand this fragrance like at all lol


----------



## lenchen (Nov 8, 2016)

I absolutely love flower bomb, it's one of my top 5 scents.


----------

